# Long coat or stock coat puppy?



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

That dreaded question! My boy Hawk's coat confuses me, the breeder said he was one of two long coats in a litter of 7, saw the picture of the other boy and he's definitely a long coat. Hawk's coat was also different to his two sisters (who I got to see in person as he was part of the last three left), he is very woolly/fluffy unlike other 10 week old stock coated puppies I have looked up for comparison, but he doesn't have crazy fluffy ears like most obviously long coated GSD puppies I've seen, though the inside his ears are fairly fluffy/long haired.

Thoughts?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think he's coated. I'd have to see something that shows the back of his ears better though.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He looks like a long coat to me.


----------



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll try and nab a picture of behind his ears when he is awake, but here is a clearer picture of his ears from the front, I think he was about 8 weeks old here. No tufts on the sides, but short wavy fluff towards the base of the back of his ears. He also has longish hair that sticks out between his pads.










Here's also another shot of him sleeping, but full body. Link as it's a large image. http://i.imgur.com/IJEJHpY.jpg

And here's a picture of him when he was even younger still, if that helps at all. http://i.imgur.com/7nJGRxH.png


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's a stock coat :blush: Handsome boy.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

he is a normal stock coat....cute puppy!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

another vote for stock coat here.....with puppy fuzz showing still. 

Handsome pup.


----------

